# Maritime Officer Selection Test ( MOST ) - merged



## Reven

I am looking for some general information about the Maritime Officer Selection Test.  The recruiting site had some info on and even sample questions from the CFAT, but I can find nothing about the MOST.  

I've been out of school for a very long time, and would like to know what areas I should concentrate on to brush up.   If there is any _general_ information people can offer about the exam, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Cayuga

The most test is a funny test... It has been almost 2 years since I did it.

It is a pattern recognition, mental math and learning speed test. You could do some IQ Tests as a warm up and then do some mental math review. Go over things like multiplication in your head and divide big numbers by other numbers, like how many times does 17 go into 374? It is a timed test so you have to be quick about it.

All I remember is that all the candidates for MARS at my NAOB did it first, and they had a wide range of university degrees but not too many math intensive ones and not all recent grads. A lot of them came out complaining how tough it was and how they ran out of time.  Then the next day the engineers took the test and most of us were fresh out of university and we zipped through it with no problems, waiting around for each timed period to end so we can go onto the next phase. The difference in outlooks was quiet humorous.

If you want to be a MARS officer, practice mental math, simple things like 3,6,8,9, and 16 times tables, fractions of 60 and math like (5x6)/3  which tells you that your CPA to buoy that is 5 degrees off your starboard bow at 6 miles is 1000 yards, which can alternately be worked out by knowing that 5 is a twelfth of 60 and a twelfth of 6 miles is 1000 yards.

Don't worry about the MOST too much. It isn't that hard, it is just a little fast.


----------



## Davidson25

Hey can anyone give me any tips for the MOST test? I tried searching the forums but it just brought up every instance of the word "most." Specifically what is on the test, how/what can I study, duration? etc. 

Thanks,
Davidson


----------



## SBruce

Don't freak out if you didn't get every question in the alloted time, you probably won't finish everything.  The mental math is a good thing to review, I hadn't done anything for 10 years before I wrote my MOST test so I went to the library and took out some high school SAT prep tests.  Other than that there isn't a whole lot you can prepare for, just relax, READ THE DIRECTIONS, and budget your time.  Most of all enjoy the drinks after your done

good luck


----------



## OblivionKnight

Hello,

So I recently found out that there is a new 'MOST' aptitude exam instituted after April 1st for MARS officer applicants. Any information regarding this exam and how to prepare for it would be very helpful. I'm scheduled to take it soon but have no clue what to expect  ???


----------



## sha106

Hi,

I am scheduled for MOST, but I cannot find detailed information about this test. I am wondering what components I am going to be tested on, and if there is a sample question available for this test. Or is it going to be similar to CFAT (I already passed it)? If you know any idea, please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## Master Corporal Steven

Good day sha106,

     The Maritime Officer Selection Test (MOST) is not conducted CAF recruiting as part of the application process to join the Forces. I have moved your question to the Navy Training board in order for them to provide you with the information you seek.


----------



## mariomike

sha106 said:
			
		

> I am scheduled for MOST, but I cannot find detailed information about this test.



Maritime Officer Selection Test  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/51566.0

'MOST' aptitude exam for MARS officer applicants  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/118541.0


----------



## sha106

Hi Mariomike,

Thank you for the links! I already have read all the posts on this forum regarding to MOST. The one I found, and was told recently is that new MOST is required to be taken during the application process. In the past, the MARS candidates took MOST in the process of NOAB, which is different now. MARS candidates are required to take the test, and I was told that it happened from APR 2015. Also, the post was written in 2007, so I am not sure if it is going to be the same as that time. 

I will put some notes and information regarding to MOST on this forum after my test if it is not confidential to share. 

Have a great day!


----------



## mariomike

sha106 said:
			
		

> Hi Mariomike,
> 
> Thank you for the links! I already have read all the posts on this forum regarding to MOST. The one I found, and was told recently is that new MOST is required to be taken during the application process. In the past, the MARS candidates took MOST in the process of NOAB, which is different now. MARS candidates are required to take the test, and I was told that it happened from APR 2015. Also, the post was written in 2007, so I am not sure if it is going to be the same as that time.
> 
> I will put some notes and information regarding to MOST on this forum after my test if it is not confidential to share.
> 
> Have a great day!



You are welcome, and Good Luck!


----------



## NorthernOtter

Happy to say that I have completed my aptitude test and am eligible for further processing for MARS Direct Entry. 

I've been scheduled for my MOST test, but the scheduler did not have much detail on the subject matter. Is there a need to study, or a practice that I can do?

After my MOST test, I'm scheduled for my medical and interview. Then hopefully BASIC soon after!


----------



## mariomike

Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter today,  

MARS DEO - Most Test Subject Matter?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/121675/post-1410819.html#msg1410819

I include it here for future reference,

Maritime Officer Selection Test  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/51566.0

'MOST' aptitude exam for MARS officer applicants  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/118541.0

MOST sample questions?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/119636/post-1372359.html#msg1372359


----------



## NorthernOtter

I've applied and conpleted my aptitude test, and before my medical and interview I've been asked to comete the MOST Test, which is apparently an extra aptitude test for MARS. 

Has anyone taken this before? The recruiter didn't have much information on the subject matter, or what to study.


----------



## mariomike

boyko17 said:
			
		

> I've been asked to comete the MOST Test, which is apparently an extra aptitude test for MARS.
> 
> Has anyone taken this before? The recruiter didn't have much information on the subject matter, or what to study.



This may help.

MOST sample questions?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/119636.0

MARS DEO - Most Test Subject Matter?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/121675/post-1410819.html#msg1410819

Maritime Officer Selection Test  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/51566.0

'MOST' aptitude exam for MARS officer applicants  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/118541.0

MOST sample questions?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/119636/post-1372359.html#msg1372359


----------



## NorthernOtter

Thanks very much! I tried to search for previous posts, but of course searching "MOST Test" wasn't specific enough.


----------



## mariomike

boyko17 said:
			
		

> Thanks very much!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## DAA

boyko17 said:
			
		

> The recruiter didn't have much information on the subject matter, or what to study.



You can't study for this one.    Good luck!


----------



## donaldk

They used to do that test for MSEng/NCSEng DEOs along with the MARS candidates on NOAB... glad they eschewed those MOSIDs from it.

Two things, get a good night's sleep before hand and don't drink alcohol the night before.  I found the questions on this test more vague and riddle-like than the CFAT.


----------



## Flotsam

Wrote it in November. My best advice is to keep your eye on the clock, follow what it says, and don't get distracted.


----------



## Navy_Pete

If that the same as what they used to do on NOAB, where you have to navigate from point A to B on a grid, where they add one rule each time you turn the page to a slightly different layout, but you can't look back at the previous rules and only had so much time each page?  If so, not something you can study for.  Basically you just need to go in there fresh, try and remember what you can, and if all else fails make a decision and answer everything within the allowed time.

I think it was as much a stress test as it was an aptitude test, and some people just fell apart on it (which is really what basic training is).

Too bad they got rid of the NOAB entrance screening, it was excellent; saved us from pumping millions into training people that shouldn't have gotten through basic.


----------



## da1root

Please check out the following Threads.

Maritime Officer Selection Test  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/51566.0

MOST sample questions? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/119636.0

'MOST' aptitude exam for MARS officer applicants  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/118541.0


----------



## airwin

Given the Merit List thread is locked, I am hoping this is a suitable area to post my question.  I have written the MOST and am awaiting medical and background to return.  I understand that many factors make up your position on the merit list, but am curious what percentage weighting would be given to trade specific aptitude testing (ie Interview 25%, CFAT 25%, MOST 50%).  If one of our more knowledgable contributors is able to shed any light on this I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## NorthernOtter

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> If that the same as what they used to do on NOAB, where you have to navigate from point A to B on a grid, where they add one rule each time you turn the page to a slightly different layout, but you can't look back at the previous rules and only had so much time each page?  If so, not something you can study for.  Basically you just need to go in there fresh, try and remember what you can, and if all else fails make a decision and answer everything within the allowed time.
> 
> I think it was as much a stress test as it was an aptitude test, and some people just fell apart on it (which is really what basic training is).
> 
> Too bad they got rid of the NOAB entrance screening, it was excellent; saved us from pumping millions into training people that shouldn't have gotten through basic.



That is what it was exactly, very basic after I completed it. Most difficult part was doing some basic calculations in my head.


----------



## misratah500

Can anyone give me advice or info on the MOST test?


----------



## AlAB

I took the MOST recently and just want to add to the general knowledge in this thread, because it was helpful for me but is missing a bit of information on the "how to prepare" side of things.

Navy_Pete's comment is accurate. The MOST presents a lot of questions in a very short space of time. Even though you can study for most aptitude tests (include the CFAT), this is one test where even if I knew the type of questions beforehand I still wouldn't have been able to study effectively. As such, success is largely about your ability to remain calm under stress and analyze and answer questions quickly. In some ways it's a test of how good you are at taking tests. Therefore the best prep you can do is making sure you're on top of your test-taking skills:

- Don't panic. Don't be intimidated by how little time you have. Put your head down and get to work as soon the clock starts running.
- Keep a really close eye on the clock. Calculate in your head how much time you have for each question. Get in a rhythm. If you find yourself behind schedule, move on and move faster.
- If a question is too hard, guess - come back at the end if you have time. You probably won't have time.
- Some questions are harder than others. As far as I know, all questions are weighted equally.
- If you feel like you're failing, do NOT give up and do not let it phase you. Continue to try your hardest.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

I've been scheduled to take the MOST in a few days. I've been practising mental math, SDT calculations and Lumosity. I've heard that the there's also a Passage Planning Test portion in the MOST. Is there a resource to prepare for that?


----------



## AlAB

SDT calculations and mental math are good to practice, but don't overdo it. Unfortunately there are no publicly available preparation resources.

Seriously, don't sweat it. If you did well enough on the CFAT to get to this point you will almost certainly do fine on the MOST. The questions themselves aren't hard, there are just a lot of them and not enough time. The most important pieces of advice I can give are don't panic and don't give up. The pass threshold is not public information but suffice to say never count yourself out.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Don't sweat the test.  I wrote the MOST a month and a half ago.  I'm a current serving Infantry Officer in the process of a remuster to NWO and tbh, the hardest part was simply putting myself out there knowing I could fail and thinking about what all the naysayers would say if I did.

I imagine it's the same for a new person joining the CAF.  My advice is to take your time and relax.  Don't expect to get a 100%, trust me, you won't.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Don't sweat the test.  I wrote the MOST a month and a half ago.  I'm a current serving Infantry Officer in the process of a remuster to NWO and tbh, the hardest part was simply putting myself out there knowing I could fail and thinking about what all the naysayers would say if I did.
> 
> I imagine it's the same for a new person joining the CAF.  My advice is to take your time and relax.  Don't expect to get a 100%, trust me, you won't.





			
				AlAB said:
			
		

> SDT calculations and mental math are good to practice, but don't overdo it. Unfortunately there are no publicly available preparation resources.
> 
> Seriously, don't sweat it. If you did well enough on the CFAT to get to this point you will almost certainly do fine on the MOST. The questions themselves aren't hard, there are just a lot of them and not enough time. The most important pieces of advice I can give are don't panic and don't give up. The pass threshold is not public information but suffice to say never count yourself out.



Thanks guys, I feel a bit more confident now! Still doing SDT and Lumosity cause they're fun to do and I'm aiming to go in there sharp as a tack


----------



## miosam

Is the MOST test multiple choice or written?


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

miosam said:
			
		

> Is the MOST test multiple choice or written?


https://bootcampmilitaryfitnessinstitute.com/military-training/canadian-armed-forces-caf/canadian-armed-forces-caf-recruitment-selection-overview/
This is the most helpful resource i found about the MOST(look for that section in the page). Cant really talk about it any further but all the advice on this thread is spot on. Good luck.


----------



## miosam

Do I need to know all the nautical terminology there is out there for this test?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

miosam said:
			
		

> Do I need to know all the nautical terminology there is out there for this test?



No


----------



## Lumber

miosam said:
			
		

> Do I need to know all the nautical terminology there is out there for this test?



Look, scuttlebutt is that after splicing the mainbrace during the halfway banyan, some of the ping bosns went a bit too far with the moose milk, seeing as one of them was swallowing the anchor, and they ended up making a mess all over of the leeward side of the quaterdeck. So, the Coxn closed-up the three killicks well before wakey wakey and had them cleaning the heads and flats right up to dinner. Well wasn't he miffed when he found one of them sculling about the sail loft, his ass made fast to pile of spare mustang jackets like it was bloody Sunday routine. That one ended up at defaulters and spent the rest of the deployment on a 1-in-3 with the dogs married spending one of his off watches every day cleaning FOD from the bullring to the transom.

If you understood all of that, you're not ready for the Navy; you're already in the Navy.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Lumber said:
			
		

> Look, scuttlebutt is that after splicing the mainbrace during the halfway banyan, some of the ping bosns went a bit too far with the moose milk, seeing as one of them was swallowing the anchor, and they ended up making a mess all over of the leeward side of the quaterdeck. So, the Coxn closed-up the three killicks well before wakey wakey and had them cleaning the heads and flats right up to dinner. Well wasn't he miffed when he found one of them sculling about the sail loft, his *** made fast to pile of spare mustang jackets like it was bloody Sunday routine. That one ended up at defaulters and spent the rest of the deployment on a 1-in-3 with the dogs married spending one of his off watches every day cleaning FOD from the bullring to the transom.
> 
> If you understood all of that, you're not ready for the Navy; you're already in the Navy.



Hahahaha!


The test is a stress test, you either pass it or you don't.  Studying won't really help you.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Lumber: I think you missed a bit: Did the killick end up at defaulters with or without going before the mast, or was it just mess deck justice?


Inquiring minds want to know.  ;D


----------



## FSTO

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Lumber: I think you missed a bit: Did the killick end up at defaulters with or without going before the mast, or was it just mess deck justice?
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.  ;D



Tiller flats divisional interview?


----------



## Lumber

His mess mother was a lower deck lawyer, so he managed to keep his conduct sheets crispy clean. Turns out the person who initially found him was a stoker who was himself three sheets to the wind at the time and wasn't a credible witness. That's not to say he got off easy. They were crossing the pond in the middle of the winter, and the focsle was cold enough to squeeze the cannon balls off a brass monkey, not that top part ship was much nicer. I tell ya, there's not enough duff in the whole larder that you could give me to be in his position.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Well! At least he wasn't flogged round the fleet, keelhauled or exiled to the bowsprit!  

I think we've beaten this dead horse enough, to quote army people.  ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell

Lumber said:
			
		

> Look, scuttlebutt is that after splicing the mainbrace during the halfway banyan, some of the ping bosns went a bit too far with the moose milk, seeing as one of them was swallowing the anchor, and they ended up making a mess all over of the leeward side of the quaterdeck. So, the Coxn closed-up the three killicks well before wakey wakey and had them cleaning the heads and flats right up to dinner. Well wasn't he miffed when he found one of them sculling about the sail loft, his ass made fast to pile of spare mustang jackets like it was bloody Sunday routine. That one ended up at _defaulters_ and spent the rest of the deployment on a 1-in-3 with the dogs married spending one of his off watches every day cleaning FOD from the bullring to the transom.
> 
> If you understood all of that, you're not ready for the Navy; you're already in the Navy.




Somewhere in the deep, dark recesses of what's left of my mind I recall Art Hunter* telling us that defaulters were called something like "_five and eight men_," is that right, can someone explain?

_____
* Old, old RCR company commander as a captain (Art was a damned fine soldier but kept messing up the Capt to Maj exams) who was an ex-sailor ... he infamously (at a place called Haltern where we did still water swimming (of armoured personnel carriers every spring) put 15+ of his company's APC in the water at once and then sent the armoured cargo carrier past them, issuing gas cans and called it "fleet refuelling." The CO (Blake Baile for those who recall him) came upon it (as planned) and didn't know whether to shit, die or turn to page three ... Art would have been in serious difficulty if Blake could have managed to keep a straight face.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

I think there may be some confusion with one form of punishment as opposed to a general term referring to men under punishment/men up for punishment.

In the Navy, "defaulters" has two possible meanings: It may refer to seamen that need to be seen by the Commanding Officer for  summary trial (come before the mast). They were usually heard at the same time as request men, usually 15 minutes after secure - meaning at 16h15.

In the old days, it could also refer to those seamen that had been found guilty of a minor offence. Some of those may have been punished with extra work or have their leave cancelled. This extra work (and for those Required On Board, their being sighted as such) was carried out before and after the day's activities. Therefore, it took place before breakfast (07:00) or after night rounds (19:30). Those defaulters condemned to extra work were therefore mustered for this extra work (and the R.O.B. sighted in their number one's) at 05:00 and 20:00 daily for two extra hours in the morning and one in the evening. Those specific, condemned, defaulters were the ones usually referred to as the 5 and 8 men.


----------



## Xylric

I wrote it this afternoon. Not only did I pass, everyone I wrote it with (two people) did as well. It was remarked that it was the first time in a few years that's happened.


----------



## crlemesur

Hey guys! I applied for Naval Warfare Officer (DEO), and finally been selected for the OST. Any of you have any links to some prep advice or any personal experience with the test that can help me out? My recruiter would only tell me that its nothing like the CFAT and there's no way to prepare for this test :/ Thanks in advance!

P.S. I scored 42/60 on the CFAT, did particularly well on mental math and problem-solving.


----------



## Pelorus

Hi crlemesur,

You will likely have more luck if you search this forum for the Maritime Officer Selection Test (MOST) on this forum. As far as I know, it's an exam which is only completed by MARS/NWO DEO applicants (ROTP applicants like myself never had to write it, go figure). The most comprehensive thread that I can recall on this forum is located here:

https://navy.ca/forums/threads/51566.0.html

A fundamental component of success as a junior NWO is the ability to prioritize large amounts of information in a short period of time. There's a saying that you'll likely hear at some point along the lines of "The 80% solution now is almost always better than the 100% solution too late" or words to that effect. From what I have read on this forum that seems to be the foundation of the MOST.

Ultimately, I wouldn't sweat it too much. As someone who has trained a number of SLts from initial arrival to the Fleet post-NWO IV to NOPQ/FNO, I can tell you that a positive attitude and a willingness to learn trumps innate skill every time. From what I've seen the NWO recruiting/training community also understands this.

Please don't hesitate to PM me if you have more questions about the training system or the trade.


----------



## crlemesur

Thanks!!


----------



## crlemesur

Well, I wrote the MOST today. The only tip I can add to the previous tips in this forum is to practice your SDT calculations and that is honestly all you can do to prepare. The hardest part about the test was the time limitations. The test is 60 multiple choice, broken up into 5 sections with 3 levels of difficulty (see link below). My advice during the test is to skip the long questions that involve a bunch of mental math because it takes too much time to estimate some of the answers, do the quick and straight forward ones first, then go back to the longer questions. As far as I know, the questions are all weighted the same and you need 24/60 to pass (see link below). Good luck to all future NWO applicants!

https://bootcampmilitaryfitnessinstitute.com/military-training/canadian-armed-forces-caf/canadian-armed-forces-caf-recruitment-selection-overview/


----------



## Zigadenus

Hi All,

I have found this to be best resource out there as to what the MOST consists of if you have the patience to read it. I refer specifically to pages 18 through 20, although the rest of it gives good insight into what exactly is being tested. It is a publicly available Master's thesis (copyright of the author).

http://library2.smu.ca/bitstream/handle/01/22430/blanc_sebastien_j-r_masters_2003.PDF?sequence=1&isAllowed=y


----------



## ali759

Hi, this is my first time on here. I am scheduled for the MOST and I could not find any information about it. i was wondering if someone can help provide any idea of what the test is about and how to prepare for it. Thanks so much.


----------



## ali759

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I am scheduled to write the MOST and I was wondering if anyone who has written the test can give me a general idea of what to expect and how to prepare. 
p.s. I have read the other posts regarding MOST on this forum but was wondering if there are any other tips anyone can offer.
Thanks so much


----------



## beentrill

ali759 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. I am scheduled to write the MOST and I was wondering if anyone who has written the test can give me a general idea of what to expect and how to prepare.
> p.s. I have read the other posts regarding MOST on this forum but was wondering if there are any other tips anyone can offer.
> Thanks so much



What's going on? Hopefully this isn't too late for you. 

Go in with a clear mind, read instructions carefully, manage your time! I wrote with an individual who has a master's in engineering and didn't pass... probably overthought the test. All things considered, it's very straight forward.

Position(s) Offered:
Military Police Officer
Naval Warfare Officer

Applied: 06/04/2019
First Contact: 06/14/2019
CFAT: 07/31/2019
MOST: 10/10/2019
Medical: 10/29/2019
Interview: 10/29/2019
Background check: 11/11/2019
Competition List: N/A
Position Offered (NWO): 11/28/2019
Swearing In: 12/17/2019
BMOQ: 01/11/2020


----------



## ali759

Hi Beentrill,
Thanks for your reply, it's not too late. Did you manage to finish on time? And also how did you study or prepare for the test?


----------



## MaggieDozer

Afternoon everyone! 
I'm in the middle of (well Covid-19 got in the middle of) my COT into the NWO trade from InfO. My CoC has granted my COT and now I guess my next step is to write the MOST exam. 
However for the LIFE of me I haven't been able to find any information on what I need to study, and as base is at minimum manning, neither myself nor my CoC can get in touch with our PSOs to find out any information for me. 
Could anyone provide any information on the formatting of the exam, and what to kind of expect topic wise? I've been studying up on basic math, mental math, large number multiplication and division, speed distance time stuff and a little "boat A is doing X boat B is doing Y will they collide" type questions (thankfully my sister is a physics major!! hahaha) but I just feel like I'm walking in blind, missing something I should be studying or not studying the right things at all. 

Any information regarding the test structure and what to study would be a huge help, and I'd really appreciate any information that can be provided!  

Hope you're all staying safe and Covid free!


----------



## mariomike

MaggieDozer said:
			
		

> I guess my next step is to write the MOST exam.
> However for the LIFE of me I haven't been able to find any information on what I need to study,



Maritime Officer Selection Test ( MOST ) - merged  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/51566.0
3 pages.


----------



## MaggieDozer

mariomike said:
			
		

> Maritime Officer Selection Test ( MOST ) - merged
> https://navy.ca/forums/threads/51566.0
> 3 pages.



I've read through those pages before, I'm just concerned that the information there is outdated as some of the posts (the majority really) are from 2006... The test material hasn't been augmented in the last 14 years?


----------



## mariomike

MaggieDozer said:
			
		

> I'm just concerned that the information there is outdated as some of the posts (the majority really) are from 2006...



There are 53 posts in this discussion.

2 are from 2006...

Most recent: December 06, 2019


----------



## Navy_Pete

lol, we still store the ships using a chain of people to pass it along just like Nelson did.  14 years old is just when it's starting to pick up some flavour!

And no, the format won't really change. They may have a few versions, but if it works, no need to fix it.

Not really much you can study for it anyway; it's about testing your ability to follow instructions, recognize patterns and get things done within time limits, not about previous knowledge. Other then making sure you have a good night sleep before hand, and taking a deep breathe before you start not sure if you can do anything really to prepare.Think engineers typically have an easier time with it because those skills are all baked in from undergrad, but lots of people with random arts degrees (or no degree) have passed it.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

MaggieDozer said:
			
		

> Afternoon everyone!
> I'm in the middle of (well Covid-19 got in the middle of) my COT into the NWO trade from InfO. My CoC has granted my COT and now I guess my next step is to write the MOST exam.
> However for the LIFE of me I haven't been able to find any information on what I need to study, and as base is at minimum manning, neither myself nor my CoC can get in touch with our PSOs to find out any information for me.
> Could anyone provide any information on the formatting of the exam, and what to kind of expect topic wise? I've been studying up on basic math, mental math, large number multiplication and division, speed distance time stuff and a little "boat A is doing X boat B is doing Y will they collide" type questions (thankfully my sister is a physics major!! hahaha) but I just feel like I'm walking in blind, missing something I should be studying or not studying the right things at all.
> 
> Any information regarding the test structure and what to study would be a huge help, and I'd really appreciate any information that can be provided!
> 
> Hope you're all staying safe and Covid free!



Ex Infantry Officer, who spent a decade in the Army here.  I am now an NWO and completed the MOST three years ago as part of my OVOTP application.

I can't discuss the specifics of the test itself but I would recommend practicing word and math problems.  Or playing mind games that focus on patterns and logic to prep for the test.

The MOST will test your ability to solve problems under time constraints and also your ability to pay attention to detail.  There is an academic paper available online which explains what the test is. It's not a difficult test to pass but you won't get a 100% on it and I wouldn't worry about that because if you did, you should probably be working for NASA as opposed to the RCN.

Get a good night sleep, be well rested and just relax when you write it.  I did it with absolutely no prep and didn't even realize it was a thing until I got told a day before by BPSO to come in and write it.  

You'll be fine!


----------



## Navy_Pete

Is it okay to make a joke about it being a test designed for MARS officers to pass, and that even infantry officers can make it through? Maybe with port/starboard crayons? I hear port crayons are the tastiest 

(also flashing back to seeing someone mark up a few nav points on a map with a red grease pencil, then having the transit take a lot longer then expected due to weather and then going to red light precautions... they had to run off for a few minutes to redo it in black. Good times on NETPO.)


----------



## dapaterson

I have never ever seen the entire enemy trace in a CP disappear under red light, with a puzzled Lt trying to figure it out.  Not once.

Well, not in the past eight months since I retired, at least.


----------



## OldSolduer

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Is it okay to make a joke about it being a test designed for MARS officers to pass, and that even infantry officers can make it through? Maybe with port/starboard crayons? I hear port crayons are the tastiest



Red crayons are the tastiest ones. Green is second.


----------



## Navy_Pete

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Red crayons are the tastiest ones. Green is second.



lol, for bonus points, could label the red crayon 'starboard' and the green one 'port'.  Getting mars bars spun up is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Navy_newbie0696

Hello!

I am new here, and will also be writing the MOST next month. Once I confirmed my booking time for the MOST test I was advised to study the following; Math, Memory, Velocity, and understand the terms 'high tide' and 'low tide'. The first three are self-explanatory, but what are they referring to for the last one?

I was also told I scored pretty high on my CFAT, so I'm wondering how different in difficulty it is compared to the MOST? Thanks!


----------



## dapaterson

Tides and Water Levels
What are Tides?









						What are Tides - Tides and Water Levels: NOAA's National Ocean Service Education
					

National Ocean Service's Education Online tutorial on Tides and Water levels: What Are Tides?




					oceanservice.noaa.gov


----------



## Navy_newbie0696

The MOST test was surprisingly easy. I passed! 😁

The best strategy for me was doing the same thing I did for my CFAT - Skip the harder questions that require advanced calculations, and finish the easier questions first (i.e How many turns/blocks does it take to get from point A to B?). Good luck to future applicants for NWO or other Navy officer positions!


----------



## Crimson Hawk Moth

I completed my MOST test yesterday in the morning. Felt rather good about it. 
The MCpl. conducting the test simply told me that the test is done and I can go about my day.
Said the BPSO will contact me later.
I was not told if I had passed or failed the test. 

Has this been the case with everyone else as well?


----------



## Crimson Hawk Moth

Crimson Hawk Moth said:


> I completed my MOST test yesterday in the morning. Felt rather good about it.
> The MCpl. conducting the test simply told me that the test is done and I can go about my day.
> Said the BPSO will contact me later.
> I was not told if I had passed or failed the test.
> 
> Has this been the case with everyone else as well?


Disregard. I emailed the BPSO and he said I passed! 
But if you want to know your score, you just have to book an appointment with a PSO to find it out.


----------



## superjay5

mariomike said:


> Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter today,
> 
> MARS DEO - Most Test Subject Matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maritime Officer Selection Test ( MOST ) - merged
> 
> 
> I am looking for some general information about the Maritime Officer Selection Test.  The recruiting site had some info on and even sample questions from the CFAT, but I can find nothing about the MOST.    I've been out of school for a very long time, and would like to know what areas I should...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milnet.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I include it here for future reference,
> 
> Maritime Officer Selection Test
> 
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/51566.0
> 
> 
> 
> 'MOST' aptitude exam for MARS officer applicants
> 
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/118541.0
> 
> 
> 
> MOST sample questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maritime Officer Selection Test ( MOST ) - merged
> 
> 
> I am looking for some general information about the Maritime Officer Selection Test.  The recruiting site had some info on and even sample questions from the CFAT, but I can find nothing about the MOST.    I've been out of school for a very long time, and would like to know what areas I should...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milnet.ca


how to read the thread that you listed here?


----------



## mariomike

superjay5 said:


> how to read the thread that you listed here?



Click on the link, or copy / paste it into your browser.

The post you quoted is from 12 Jan., 2016. The information may be a bit dated.


----------



## superjay5

mariomike said:


> Click on the link, or copy / paste it into your browser.
> 
> The post you quoted is from 12 Jan., 2016. The information may be a bit dated.


Thanks for the prompt response. I tried both methods. Neither works.


----------

